# Guess the Score Friday March 18th vs Lakers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:30 PM, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW, ESPN2 *Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Lakers_:





































Chucky Atkins/Kobe Bryant/Caron Butler/Lamar Odom/Chris Mihm



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> Two of the longest postseason streaks in the NBA are in jeopardy, and their owners collide tonight in Conseco Fieldhouse. The Lakers have reached the playoffs 10 consecutive seasons but at 32-32 stand ninth in the Western Conference 1 1/2 games behind Denver. They're playing their sixth consecutive road game and have lost the last three, including a 102-89 defeat in Miami Thursday night.  The Pacers have reached the playoffs seven consecutive seasons and currently stand seventh in the East but face a battle to maintain their postseason position if leading scorer Jermaine O'Neal misses the rest of the regular season with a shoulder injury. Indiana has gone 4-2 in O'Neal's most recent absence, largely because of the perimeter scoring of Reggie Miller and Stephen Jackson, who've combined for nearly 45 points per game in that span.
> 
> ...




Pacers 91
Lakers 87

Pacers Leading Scorer- Reggie Miller (32)

Lakers Leading Scorer- Kobe Bryant (30)</center></center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 94
Lakers- 89


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

La: 100
Ind: 95


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacers 96

LA 92


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Second game of a back to back for LA.
92-86 Pacers


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

LAL 83
Indiana 90

Another big game for SJax. He needs to carry the team. The Lakers are nothing special anymore, just got to stop Kobe and their done. 

Too bad we have no Artest, we'd guarentee a win vs the Lakers since Artest would stop Kobe to like 12 points. lol


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers: 99
Lakers: 96


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With that tough road trip right around the corner, this is a must win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits our first shot, hopefully this is a sign of things to come. Kobe hits, hopefully that's not a sign of things to come.

4-2 Lakers with the clock not on the screen


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax has been shooting like Dirk Nowitzki lately. Double D tips it away to AJ who poasses to Jax for a nice pump dunk. We need to continiue fastbreaking if we want to win this game. Reggie with another nice pass to Foster for a layup. We're coming out with a lot of energy, hopefully this doesn't go away. Reggie for 3!

10-9 Indy with 7:59 left in the 1st


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie leading the way with 8.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow. Reggie is absolutely abusing the injured Kobe. He has 10 points already with 6 minutes left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another great start on the offensive end.
6 assists leading to all 6 of our field goals so far.
Hope they can keep this up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice move Jax who is fouled by Odom. Foster attempted a very nice tip-slam after the foul was called. Stephen Jackson and Reggie are looking like Rose and Reggie from a few years ago.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the game:

Run it out
Wipe it off the glass
Kobe Bryant (although with his knee this may not be a problem)

Besides Kobe, we've been doing a decent job rebounding and good job breaking.

18-13 Indy with 5:23 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie is looking absolutely amazing...I wish I was taping this game. I love this guy.



G.O.A.T.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Being at home really, really helps us. Last year we seemed better on the road. Reggie hits again! He has 14.

22-13 Indy with 4 minutes left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Another great start as I've already said.
They're tired, so we have to get them out of this one early.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie and Jackson have all but 2 of our points so far.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lmfao. Reggie elbows Kobe in the jaw, then when Jumaine Jones guards him, he elbows him in the face. Reggie only has 256 more points to catch Jerry West, averaging 14ppg.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Lakers with a mini run going on.
23-18


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, nice play Jax. He's been looking like a superstar lately.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with perhaps his worst dunk of the year, but it is still two points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Wow, nice play Jax. He's been looking like a superstar lately.


He's really stepped up his game.
Much like last season, he's playing a lot better after the All Star Break.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Foster with 7 rebounds and the 1st quarter isn't even over yet!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We had a nice sequence of screens in the end, but we still missed.

30-22 Pacers at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie went for a dunk and even hit the rim, but layed it up instead. The Lakers should never have Grant playing that far out.

32-25 Indy with 10:30 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tierre Brown is unstoppable. Eddie Gill for 3! 

35-30 Indy with 9:38 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How did Freddie land that pass? He was high in the air surrounded by defenders and managed to bounce pass to JJ who hits. Well, thank you Freddie for throwing that next one away.

37-30 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ is being really aggressive this game. Even though he was being double teamed and was rejected, I still like that he tried. He's playing a lot better in the offense now. He pump faked the ball, drove and passed, then cut to the lane. He's getting a lot smarter. Kobe hits.

39-32 Indy with 6:40 remaining in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****! Pollard sprained his left ankle and Croshere sprained his right.









Nice hustle play, Dale.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie fouled on a three but hits without the call. That's his first shot this quarter, but he's having a nice last homecoming.

I really didn't like that last offensive play. No one moved and AJ was dribbling for the last 8 seconds, even if he did hit.

46-38 Indy with 4:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al mentions Odom is holding his left shoulder; this has been a game of injuries.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie draws Kobe's 3rd foul.  Dale Davis Rejection!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax tried a nice behind the back pass off a drive, but Foster couldn't catch it.

50-46 Pacers with 36 seconds left. We need to pull the lead out more before the half ends.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie is just amazing me with this kind of play. He has 21 points now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Does Jackson ever miss? Scot Pollard will not return. Jax has 14 points now.

57-48 Pacers with 10 minutes left in the 3rd. This is just how we needed to open up the quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

For the second time this game, Reggie is fouled on a three and still hits it without a foul called. Double D has 10 rebounds and 3 blocked shots. He earns Mr. Hustle tonight.

61-51 Pacers with 8:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff Foster catch, fall, and tip-in!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale Davis is playing like he was 5 years ago. This is like retro night or something with both Reggie and Davis.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a 3, followed by Kobe for 3. The crowd chants "Reggie" and Reggie hits.  Reggie hits again and the foul! Oh well, the shot doesn't count, but Reggie has hit 11-15 shots this game and is close to 30 points

70-58 Pacers


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

That was a sweet-*** ball fake by Reggie. He has no business retiring.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere fakes under the basket with no one there, but still hit.

72-60 Indy with 2:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax draws Kobe's 4th foul while hitting the shot.

75-62 Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jumaine Jones hits a 3 to cut the lead to 8, followed by a Carlisle timeout.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Caron Butler hits, followed by a huge buzzer-beating three by Eddie Gill.

78-69 Indy at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How does AJ have 9 assists? Croshere hits another 3. Unbelievable.

81-73 Pacers with 10:40 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lakers cut thet lead to 81-78. Bring Reggie back in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine says that he isn't getting surgery, but the natural recovery will take at least till the end of the season and returning for the playoffs is a long shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank you for scoring for us, Mr. Grant.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ wins a tip against Walton and grins his way down the court. Chucky Atkins is killing us.

83-80 Indy with 7 minutes left. Make some plays for Reggie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why can't we score? It's only a one point game now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a HUGE three pointer! Hold on for another 4:30.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster- 16 boards
Davis- 16 boards

86-82 Indy with 3:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson= Clutch. I love you fat ***! 88-82 Indy


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Anthony Johnson probably has one of the best hops among short, fat players. He's thrown it down a couple times this season with authority, and he won the tip against Luke Walton.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. The Lakers score twice and it's a two point game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits for his 30th point, then Atkins hits to tie it. Fat *** hits again!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

REGGIE HITS A 3!!! Miller Moment!

95-90 Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kobe only makes one of two FT's. Fat *** is ****ing clutch. Nice call Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lakers playing the foul game. At least it gets Reggie more points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie finishes with 39 points.

103-97 is the final score.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Along with Reggie's 39 points comes AJ's 13 points and 11 assists, including 6 clutch points, Jackson's 19 points, Foster's 17 rebounds, and Davis's 16 rebounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

103-97

Pacers Fan- 22
Larry Legend- 17
PacersguyUSA- 11, but DQ'd
rock747- 12
Turkish Delight- 22
MillerTime- 27
Jermaniac Fan- 5

Winner- Jermaniac Fan


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

That was Reggie Miller at his very best. He looked like a man possesed out there, and as usual, hit those clutch shots that you needed. For one, he didn't do it all alone, the Lakers frontcourt came out flat and Kobe Bryant bricked us early. The amount of second chance points created by Dale Davis and Jeff Foster were a dagger in our hearts. Ending up with a total of 11 offensive rebounds. You weren't beating us off the dribble or none of that, we just couldn't play smart basketball. It's really frustrating.

You continued to get mis-matches having Stephen Jackson post up on Chucky Atkins, what was with that? and on those screens for Reggie, I almost wanted to cry. Could things get any worst? I mean, atleast you guys are in the friggin' playoff picture.

Odom is out 'indefinately', just what we needed to be hearing.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

That was definetly an amazing showing by Reggie. Did you guys see his amazing 3 pointer late in the 4th quarter? With like 47 seconds left...??

What a time to pull up a season high in points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> That was definetly an amazing showing by Reggie. Did you guys see his amazing 3 pointer late in the 4th quarter? With like 47 seconds left...??
> 
> What a time to pull up a season high in points.


What really shocked me was during post game when Reggie said, "I hope I don't have another game like this". Maybe the reason Reggie is retiring is because he's sick of playing basketball?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> What really shocked me was during post game when Reggie said, "I hope I don't have another game like this". Maybe the reason Reggie is retiring is because he's sick of playing basketball?


He also said after the game with an interview with Jim Gray that he has 2-3 years left in him and the reason why he is retiring is because he doesn't want to slow down any development of any young players. He said he can still play, but for the better of the team, the young players need more PT for a brighter future for the team.

Gray asked him that Donnie Walsh has been trying to convice him out of retirement, and even before Gray was finished with his sentence, Reggie said, "nope, not a chance, no way". 

Is it possible Reggie is playing mind games with the Pacers? Saying this is his last season for sure, some players might give more effort for Reggie's sake and not let Reggie bounce out in round one.... ? Sounds dumb, but these type of mind games actually work.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> He also said after the game with an interview with Jim Gray that he has 2-3 years left in him and the reason why he is retiring is because he doesn't want to slow down any development of any young players. He said he can still play, but for the better of the team, the young players need more PT for a brighter future for the team.
> 
> Gray asked him that Donnie Walsh has been trying to convice him out of retirement, and even before Gray was finished with his sentence, Reggie said, "nope, not a chance, no way".
> 
> Is it possible Reggie is playing mind games with the Pacers? Saying this is his last season for sure, some players might give more effort for Reggie's sake and not let Reggie bounce out in round one.... ? Sounds dumb, but these type of mind games actually work.


I don't think Reggie's the type of person to trick his entire team and millions of fans just to win a few more games, no matter how good it is for the team. If you really do think about it, though, Reggie is kind of in the way for our roster. Ideally we'd want something like:

Foster/Pollard/Harrison
JO/DD/Croshere
Artest/JJ/Croshere
Jax/Jones
Tinsley/AJ/Gill

I think he realizes that Jax needs to average around 30+mpg and Freddie needs to average about 20+mpg. Jones has shown he can be okay at the point, so I don't see why he couldn't get some of his minutes at the 1 and Jax getting some at the 3 leaving Reggie with around 15mpg. What this does, though, is limit the playing time for Eddie Gill and James Jones. Had we kept Kenny Anderson instead of signing Gill, Reggie might not be retiring.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

It breaks my heart...but Reggie won't be back next year. It's so sad too because he has to know they are a title contender next year....and yet he is still willing to step down instead of chasing the ring....it just goes to show his ultimate class.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on Reggie, give it one more season.
Look at that lineup Pacers Fan, insert Reggie in there, and you got a championship team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't think Reggie's the type of person to trick his entire team and millions of fans just to win a few more games, no matter how good it is for the team. If you really do think about it, though, Reggie is kind of in the way for our roster. Ideally we'd want something like:
> 
> Foster/Pollard/Harrison
> JO/DD/Croshere
> ...


If the reason for Reggie's retirement is 2nd round draft pick James Jones and ****ing Edddie Gill, I wouldn't even know what to think.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's something I found on pacers.com


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Here's something I found on pacers.com



Yeah, I loved that picture. Reggie is just so great. Basketball will never be the same to me when he leaves. Thank you Reggie for at least one last final great game.


----------

